# Glueing bottom plate to concrete?



## reprosser (Feb 3, 2010)

Just poured a concrete floor in my new shop, and the concrete guy suggested using glue to attach the bottom plate of interior rooms I plan to build - instead of shooting nails or drilling for screws. (I have always used nails before)

A got a couple of hits using search, but nothing recent. Is glue alone adequate for securing the bottom of walls on concrete? The bottom plate will be treated wood if that matters.


----------



## JustHatched (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't use the glue, I would stick with nails.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 3, 2010)

If your going to use nails, use nails that are double dipped galvanized. The new PT lumber has tooo much copper and eats all the fasteners. This may be why your concrete guy suggested it, he is dealing with it on the j bolts they put in for sill plates on foundation walls.

There are hardened nails for what you need, but they need to be coated.

The New Pressure-Treated Wood - Fine Homebuilding Article

good luck.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 3, 2010)

What is going to hold it in place after the glue dries out and becomes brittle?

dick


----------



## reprosser (Feb 3, 2010)

mudmixer said:


> What is going to hold it in place after the glue dries out and becomes brittle?
> 
> dick



? Isn't that what glue does - get dry and harden? 

I am assuming the weight of the lumber will hold it down, and the nail/glue keeps the wall from moving laterally. Maybe I am wrong. (I was wrong once before  )

I guess I am looking for some tried and tested reason that glue (designed to glue wood to concrete) does not hold as well as traditional methods in this application.

Anyone know if this has been tested?


----------



## reprosser (Feb 4, 2010)

Got a reply back from Liquid Nails:

Hi,  thank you for your interest in LIQUID NAILS.

To frame walls, the use of adhesive reduces the number of (rather than eliminate the need for) nails/screws. We recommend using LIQUID NAILS HEAVY DUTY CONSTRUCTION ADHESIVE in conjunction with nails/screws.

So - it looks like just using adhesive only is NOT the way to go.

thanks for the feedback.


----------

